# Breathing techniques are important!!!



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

I have been practicing breathing techniques lately and I am surprised to say that it has improved my overall mood and helps me relax. It also helps release tension in the body as well and it's like giving your body a natural boost.

You basically have to inhale, hold for about 7 seconds, concentrating on ANY part of your body, and release very slowly so you can ventilate. Your body thereafter will feel like it just received a surplus of oxygen and you will feel very light and calm.

The trick is to master this by doing it as necessary as possible to stabilize your body and mind. It will give your body that very needed break.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2015)

Agreed!


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Some explanations here and some videos :http://eiriu-eolas.org/2013/06/29/its-very-easy-to-deal-with-your-anxiety-using-your-vagus-nerve/


----------

